# Gemini Lights Duo 2200 Multisport + Titan 4000 OLED - Good? Bad?



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Yesterday I picked up a pair of each of these lights for me and my daughter to use this winter fat biking. I also grabbed two 80 cm extension cables. 

Given that they accompanied the purchase of 2 bikes, 4 studded Wrathchilds and a crapload of other stuff, I got a smoking deal on them. That said, they are fully returnable, no questions asked. 

I opened one of the 2200s last night. I have not yet opened either of the 4000s. 

Great fit and finish. Dead simple, intuitive operation. The included wireless remote works seamlessly. Nice packaging - they come in a zippered, sponge storage container. 

Very bright, very narrow, well defined spotlight. I assume this was intentional. Although there are multiple attachment options included (helmet, bike, head), I assume the 2200 is intended to be used primarily as a helmet light, with more of a flood coming from the bar mounted light (hopefully the 4000 delivers on this front - I will open one of them later today). 

This was a spontaneous purchase. No more than a few minutes of thought went into it. 

Any feedback on Gemini lights in general? On this combo in particular? 

Thanks.


----------



## render ranger (Aug 22, 2019)

Gemini makes quality lights. 

I've had no issues with my Olympias and my Titan.

The only hiccup that occurs occasionally is when using the remote to control both lights. Due to the distance, the helmet light sometimes gets out of sync.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Excellent lights from my experiences too. I've owned 7 different Gemini lights and the only issue I've had was with the Duo 2200 that just ran too hot for the desert climate I ride in which shouldn't be an issue for winter fat biking. Both the Duo and Titan also have replaceable optics so if the beam width is too narrow there a few wider angle or elliptical optic options available to widen the beam pattern.
Mole


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

MRMOLE said:


> Excellent lights from my experiences too. I've owned 7 different Gemini lights and the only issue I've had was with the Duo 2200 that just ran too hot for the desert climate I ride in which shouldn't be an issue for winter fat biking. Both the Duo and Titan also have replaceable optics so if the beam width is too narrow there a few wider angle or elliptical optic options available to widen the beam pattern.
> Mole


Nice. Thank you.

I too have noticed the 2200 running hot. Very hot. In its highest setting (indoors), it's almost too hot to touch almost immediately after turning it on. Like you say, likely not an issue at minus 15 C temps, which is where this light will see duty.

I don't expect that I will need all 2200 or 4000 lumens. But I figured at 50% for each, my run time would be decent, even in cold temps (which I assume will wreak a bit of havoc on the batteries).

Didn't know about the different lenses. From what I have seen, the only real knock on these lights is that the 2200 isn't a good light to run on its own, given its narrow field, and the 4000 casts very little light immediately in front and off to the sides. Using the 2200 as a dedicated helmet light gets rid of the issue with it. Time will tell if I need light in front and to the sides. I doubt it, but good to know I can swap lenses if need be.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Nice. Thank you.
> 
> I too have noticed the 2200 running hot. Very hot. In its highest setting (indoors), it's almost too hot to touch almost immediately after turning it on. Like you say, likely not an issue at minus 15 C temps, which is where this light will see duty.
> 
> ...


That brings back memories of when I first turned on my Duo 2200. I only had that light for a couple of days before I sent it back. After the first night playing around with it in my house I did 1 ride in 70°F ambient outside temp and the thermal protection was stepping the light down fairly often so since 90% of my night riding is done in 80° - 105°F temps. I knew right away the light wasn't going to work for me. Running the llights at sub maximum levels definitely will help extend the runtime and keep the light cooler but there's also options like the below pictured heat-sink mount that usually drops the operating temp by about 10°.











> Didn't know about the different lenses. From what I have seen, the only real knock on these lights is that the 2200 isn't a good light to run on its own, given its narrow field, and the 4000 casts very little light immediately in front and off to the sides. Using the 2200 as a dedicated helmet light gets rid of the issue with it. Time will tell if I need light in front and to the sides. I doubt it, but good to know I can swap lenses if need be


https://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/gloworm-lights-back-mtbr-994044-3.html#post15040789

Check out post 536 in this thread. I shows beam shots of different Gloworm optics.
Mole


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

MRMOLE said:


> That brings back memories of when I first turned on my Duo 2200. I only had that light for a couple of days before I sent it back. After the first night playing around with it in my house I did 1 ride in 70°F ambient outside temp and the thermal protection was stepping the light down fairly often so since 90% of my night riding is done in 80° - 105°F temps. I knew right away the light wasn't going to work for me. Running the llights at sub maximum levels definitely will help extend the runtime and keep the light cooler but there's also options like the below pictured heat-sink mount that usually drops the operating temp by about 10°.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Not sure what lens is being used in each of those night shots but nonetheless, seeing that Gloworm piece at the link you provided makes me think that I may want to try widening the beam on the 4000.

When you say that both the Duo and Titan have replaceable optics, I don't see any at the Gemini site. Are these a standard size such that different Gloworm optic options can be used in the Gemini lights?

Thanks tons for the info. Much appreciated.

Edit: I have now run both the Duo and Titan for a while in my cozy toasty fireplace-warm humble abode. They both get hot AF, but no step downs yet for either.

I have to say that they are super bright, but less so than what I was expecting. Maybe it will be different on the trails in the pitch black darkness. Perhaps judging them inside my home is not a fair assessment.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

mtnbkrmike said:


> When you say that both the Duo and Titan have replaceable optics, I don't see any at the Gemini site. Are these a standard size such that different Gloworm optic options can be used in the Gemini lights?


I would check with Jim @ action-led-lights.com. I've used Gloworm optics in my old Duo and read of people using them in the 6 emitter Titan's but not 100% sure on the new Duo as I don't know what they are using for emitters. He'll probably be a good source for advice on how his other customers have set their Titans up for wider beams too.



> Edit: I have now run both the Duo and Titan for a while in my cozy toasty fireplace-warm humble abode. They both get hot AF, but no step downs for either.


Excellent! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

I have to wonder what emitters they are using in the new Duo 2200 in order to claim such an output. Certainly not any of the Cree XML2 or XPL series unless they are seriously over-driving them. I have an older Duo 1500 with wireless remote. When I first got it I didn't like the beam pattern. I had to change the optics to spot / spot. After that it made for a very good helmet light. I too used one of the vancbiker heatsink GoPro mounts and that seemed to help it from overheating too much. That said I never really used it all that much and that was years ago so I don't remember a whole lot about it now. I was only reviewing the light for Gemini at the time. I now use it on my road bike set-up but only for high beam purposes. Presently I really don't turn it on all that much but when I do it's only for moments at a time. 

All of the Gemini lights I've seen in the past tend to over-heat really fast if left on high for too long. I know nothing about the newer Gemini lights but my gut is telling me that there is bound to be thermal step down issues if run on high for too long. Any lamp generating over 2000 lumen is going to run hot and have issues with the thermal step down kicking in unless you just so happen to ride in a cooler climate and ride at a good clip. ( The more air flow across the lamp the better )


----------



## mb323323 (Aug 1, 2006)

The mount pictured by Mole is superior to what you probably have. I does seem to reduce temp of the light. I have two Ituo XP-3's and at 100% w/o the mount they would fry in 70 degree weather while moving. I tried the mount from Kevin (Ledoman) on here and it was better for sure. I also programmed the high setting at 90% and that helped and frankly I can't really notice a difference while riding between 90% and 100%. They'll still get hot now but only if I'm not moving. Otherwise they're much better now.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

mb323323 said:


> The mount pictured by Mole is superior to what you probably have. I does seem to reduce temp of the light. I have two Ituo XP-3's and at 100% w/o the mount they would fry in 70 degree weather while moving. I tried the mount from Kevin (Ledoman) on here and it was better for sure. I also programmed the high setting at 90% and that helped and frankly I can't really notice a difference while riding between 90% and 100%. They'll still get hot now but only if I'm not moving. Otherwise they're much better now.


If I keep these lights, I was going to fiddle around with reprogramming the high setting to maybe 75% or 80%. At 50% there is zero heat in my 21+ degree C home. So somewhere between that and 100% may be the sweet spot on the heat issue. Then again, these lights will be used this winter in temps regularly around the minus 10 to minus 20 C mark, so probably no issue even at 100% and no heat sink mount. Time will tell I guess.

So far, just playing a round indoors with them, I am really impressed with the fit and finish and ease of use. 100% intuitive. I got them at a really good price so probably a no brainer to keep them, unless someone else chimes in to point out some negatives.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Cat-man-do said:


> I have to wonder what emitters they are using in the new Duo 2200 in order to claim such an output. Certainly not any of the Cree XML2 or XPL series unless they are seriously over-driving them. I have an older Duo 1500 with wireless remote. When I first got it I didn't like the beam pattern. I had to change the optics to spot / spot. After that it made for a very good helmet light. I too used one of the vancbiker heatsink GoPro mounts and that seemed to help it from overheating too much. That said I never really used it all that much and that was years ago so I don't remember a whole lot about it now. I was only reviewing the light for Gemini at the time. I now use it on my road bike set-up but only for high beam purposes. Presently I really don't turn it on all that much but when I do it's only for moments at a time.
> 
> All of the Gemini lights I've seen in the past tend to over-heat really fast if left on high for too long. I know nothing about the newer Gemini lights but my gut is telling me that there is bound to be thermal step down issues if run on high for too long. Any lamp generating over 2000 lumen is going to run hot and have issues with the thermal step down kicking in unless you just so happen to ride in a cooler climate and ride at a good clip. ( The more air flow across the lamp the better )


Thanks for the comments.

I suspect the redesign of the Duo may have resulted in it having a more focussed beam. In my very ignorant opinion, the beam seems VERY focused. I can't imagine it being any more so.

The heat...yes. But as I mentioned, no step down for either light even in my 70+ F home with no movement. I need to run them longer though. I will try something a little more controlled this aft and will report back. So far though, I have had no step downs running both simultaneously at 100%.

As for actual vs claimed lumens, as I said, I was not blown away by the brightness on high. It's obviously impressive, but far from mind blowing for me. That said, I know next to nothing about lighting. So there's that too.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Thanks for the comments.
> 
> I suspect the redesign of the Duo may have resulted in it having a more focussed beam. In my very ignorant opinion, the beam seems VERY focused. I can't imagine it being any more so.
> 
> ...


Interesting, the 2019 model I sent back would step down in less than 3 min. indoors with a fan blowing on it and I would have described its beam as floody?? I noticed on the Gemini site it states that it's not possible to pair the remote on the 2020 model with any of the previous models which makes me wonder if there are other internal changes that are responsible for our differing impressions of the 2200. I'll have to see what I can dig up.
Mole


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

MRMOLE said:


> Interesting, the 2019 model I sent back would step down in less than 3 min. indoors with a fan blowing on it and I would have described its beam as floody?? I noticed on the Gemini site it states that it's not possible to pair the remote on the 2020 model with any of the previous models which makes me wonder if there are other internal changes that are responsible for our differing impressions of the 2200. I'll have to see what I can dig up.
> Mole


I can confirm that I just ran both the 2200 and 4000 simultaneously on a spare bar in my home office on high for 15 minutes with no step down. No fan. Ambient temp of 70+ F.

As for the 2200 being floody, like I said - treat what I say with a grain of salt because I don't have many/any points of reference, but to me, it could not be any further from floody. That thing is laser precise. And focused. The recent reviews point that out as a shortcoming for people who want to use it as their only light (given that it comes with a bar attachment, among other attachments, and is called the Duo 2200 "Multisport").


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I can confirm that I just ran both the 2200 and 4000 simultaneously on a spare bar in my home office on high for 15 minutes with no step down. No fan. Ambient temp of 70+ F.
> 
> As for the 2200 being floody, like I said - treat what I say with a grain of salt because I don't have many/any points of reference, but to me, it could not be any further from floody. That thing is laser precise. And focused. The recent reviews point that out as a shortcoming for people who want to use it as their only light (given that it comes with a bar attachment, among other attachments, and is called the Duo 2200 "Multisport").
> 
> View attachment 1371761


Thanks! At this point I suspect at the very least Gemini has adopted a linear thermal protection system (definitely a upgrade) for their 2020 lights. The light I had would reach a thermal threshold and step down to 50% output till it cooled and then return to 100%. The linear systems gradually reduce output till the lights temperature stabilizes and output will float up or down depending on the cooling systems ability to maintain that stable level. If this is what's happened your probably going to be much more impressed with your lights once you get them on the bike with some cooler air flowing over them. I'm still going to contact Jim @ Action to see if he can confirm my suspicions and any other possible changes that may have been made to the Duo. Thanks for the update, curious to hear how your first ride with the lights goes!
Mole


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

MRMOLE said:


> Thanks! At this point I suspect at the very least Gemini has adopted a linear thermal protection system (definitely a upgrade) for their 2020 lights. The light I had would reach a thermal threshold and step down to 50% output till it cooled and then return to 100%. The linear systems gradually reduce output till the lights temperature stabilizes and output will float up or down depending on the cooling systems ability to maintain that stable level. If this is what's happened your probably going to be much more impressed with your lights once you get them on the bike with some cooler air flowing over them. I'm still going to contact Jim @ Action to see if he can confirm my suspicions and any other possible changes that may have been made to the Duo. Thanbks for the update, curious to hear how your first ride with the lights goes!
> Mole


Thanks. Can I assume that in your view, these are likely worth keeping?

I'm going to do another test just to make sure. Maybe the 2200 stepped down and I didn't notice.


----------



## MrGT (Aug 19, 2005)

I got them at a really good price so probably a no brainer to keep them.



Where did you get them?


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

MrGT said:


> I got them at a really good price so probably a no brainer to keep them.
> 
> Where did you get them?


I got them from my LBS of over 25 years. Bear in mind I spent an obscene amount of money there on Saturday when I picked them up. They were an afterthought. In fact, my LBS just started carrying Gemini. I hadn't seen them there before.

I am still trying to get my head around it all. Saturday was the most outrageously reckless spending day I have had in my life. Don't worry, my LBS made a good chunk of change off me, even though I got those lights for what I consider to be a good deal. In the end, it was a needle in the haystack.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Thanks. Can I assume that in your view, these are likely worth keeping?
> 
> I'm going to do another test just to make sure. Maybe the 2200 stepped down and I didn't notice.


Definitely worth keeping!
Mole


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

I am wrong on the stepping down. I noticed it this last time with the 2200 when I did another quick test. 

I am trying to get some work done and need to focus better on watching for changes during the testing. I will do some further testing with full attention later this evening. But no doubt this last time I tested it, the 2200 went down, and then back up again. Bizarre.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Quick question if I may...

Am I doing any damage running them at their highest setting in my house, daring them to step down? 

Maybe I best be bailing on these little experiments and waiting to try them outside with some air movement and cold temps...


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Quick question if I may...
> 
> Am I doing any damage running them at their highest setting in my house, daring them to step down?
> 
> Maybe I best be bailing on these little experiments and waiting to try them outside with some air movement and cold temps...


The thermal protection system should protect your light from damage. Running the light hard (as in at high temperature) would probably shorten its lifespan eventually though. All that really matters is how the light performs while riding so probably best to test it that way.
Mole


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

https://www.bikeradar.com/reviews/a...ight/gemini-duo-2200-multisport-light-review/

"The light's thermal protection did kick in quite quickly, reducing its output compared to the other lights on test, which is something worth considering if you ride in hot climates and require full power.

...

The Duo 2200 Multisport performs well as a helmet-mounted light, offering plenty of power and a remote that's easy to use.

Its scope is limited by the very focused beam pattern and I'd be hard pressed to recommend using it as your only light unless you're riding gentle bridleways or wide forest tracks.

With some modifications in beam pattern that wouldn't significantly detract from its lid-mounted credentials, it could be transformed into a true do-it-all light more worthy of its price."


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Thanks. Can I assume that in your view, these are likely worth keeping?
> 
> I'm going to do another test just to make sure. Maybe the 2200 stepped down and I didn't notice.


I know you didn't ask me this question but I'll add my opinion for good measure: I would think they are worth keeping but the true test for this is how the lamp will operate once you start riding trails at night. Keep in mind that _any_ lamps that can produce this much output you don't necessarily have to have them running on full power 100% of the time in order to be deemed "useful". If you program a mode on the 2200 to run at a little over "half power" ( say something like 1500 to 1800 lumen ) and the lamp can hold that output when riding at moderate speeds than that is more than a useful amount of light and worth keeping in my opinion.

If you want another way to check the output there is a cheap and easy way to confirm this. ( This is what I do ). First, download a free "Lux" app for your smartphone. Find a place in your home ( indoors ) where you can work with at least 10-15ft. of distance. Set the light up to be tested to where it can be aimed at a particular spot. Set the phone up so it sits in the middle of the brightest part of the beam pattern and turn the lux app on. If possible use a fan to help cool the light as this simulates actual riding.

Keep in mind that "Lux measurements" to not equate directly to lumen output. That said the photo sensor inside the phone can detect minute changes in output that your eyes can't detect and the lux app will give you numbers that will reflect that and give you a point of reference. If you don't see more than a drop of 100 in 10 minutes or so you are doing pretty good. After that let the lamp cool and then test other levels of output and find out what seems to work best for longer periods. ( try not to move the lamp or phone when doing the tests as this can change things ) On lamps that I own I only run the highest outputs when going downhill or on a particularly fast section of trail. When stopping to rest I turn the helmet lamp off and just leave the bar lamp on the lowest output. If LED bike lamps have one downside it's the fact that they get hot when in use and must be kept relatively cool in order to get the most from them.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Cat-man-do said:


> I know you didn't ask me this question but I'll add my opinion for good measure: I would think they are worth keeping but the true test for this is how the lamp will operate once you start riding trails at night. Keep in mind that _any_ lamps that can produce this much output you don't necessarily have to have them running on full power 100% of the time in order to be deemed "useful". If you program a mode on the 2200 to run at a little over "half power" ( say something like 1500 to 1800 lumen ) and the lamp can hold that output when riding at moderate speeds than that is more than a useful amount of light and worth keeping in my opinion.
> 
> If you want another way to check the output there is a cheap and easy way to confirm this. ( This is what I do ). First, download a free "Lux" app for your smartphone. Find a place in your home ( indoors ) where you can work with at least 10-15ft. of distance. Set the light up to be tested to where it can be aimed at a particular spot. Set the phone up so it sits in the middle of the brightest part of the beam pattern and turn the lux app on. If possible use a fan to help cool the light as this simulates actual riding.
> 
> Keep in mind that "Lux measurements" to not equate directly to lumen output. That said the photo sensor inside the phone can detect minute changes in output that your eyes can't detect and the lux app will give you numbers that will reflect that and give you a point of reference. If you don't see more than a drop of 100 in 10 minutes or so you are doing pretty good. After that let the lamp cool and then test other levels of output and find out what seems to work best for longer periods. ( try not to move the lamp or phone when doing the tests as this can change things ) On lamps that I own I only run the highest outputs when going downhill or on a particularly fast section of trail. When stopping to rest I turn the helmet lamp off and just leave the bar lamp on the lowest output. If LED bike lamps have one downside it's the fact that they get hot when in use and must be kept relatively cool in order to get the most from them.


Thank you Sir. Much appreciated.

What I was thinking was adjusting the high setting on the 2200s downwards slightly, say to 80% or 1750. They will run cooler, and I should be able to eke out some more battery run time (I assume that in cold temps, run time will decrease unless I somehow keep the batteries warm). On the 4000s, I could do the same - 80% or 3200 (although the 4000s don't seem to run as hot as the 2200s).

All that said, I will have to try them on the trail. Unfortunately, we are deep in snow at the moment and our fat bikes don't land here until the end of the month. I suppose I can go for a city rip on my winter commuter with the lights...

Today I intend to see how easy or tough it is to attach the 2200s to our helmets. We have Go-Pro helmet attachments if need be, so we could always order the Gemini Go-Pro mounts if the included helmet attachments are cumbersome or not secure.

Anyway, thanks guys. Very much appreciated. I'm not married to the Gemini brand, so I wanted to check out options before my 30 day return window disappears. I am also going to look at the Outbound Lighting offerings too, but I have to say that I am really impressed with the fit and finish and ease of use of the Gemini lights I have in hand.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

MRMOLE said:


> Thanks! At this point I suspect at the very least Gemini has adopted a linear thermal protection system (definitely a upgrade) for their 2020 lights. The light I had would reach a thermal threshold and step down to 50% output till it cooled and then return to 100%. The linear systems gradually reduce output till the lights temperature stabilizes and output will float up or down depending on the cooling systems ability to maintain that stable level. If this is what's happened your probably going to be much more impressed with your lights once you get them on the bike with some cooler air flowing over them. I'm still going to contact Jim @ Action to see if he can confirm my suspicions and any other possible changes that may have been made to the Duo. Thanks for the update, curious to hear how your first ride with the lights goes!
> Mole


Did you happen to touch base with Jim, or otherwise unearth anything further in connection with the 2200 or 4000?

Thanks.


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Did you happen to touch base with Jim, or otherwise unearth anything further in connection with the 2200 or 4000?
> 
> Thanks.


Yes but the only thing he confirmed was that the 2020 lights come with a different wireless remote (and that the older remotes are no longer available so your SOL if you need one of those). Since you noticed that your light does step down that means no change in the thermal protection method which only leaves the differing impression of the beam width unanswered. Tough to make an accurate judgement of beam spread without testing it on the bike so looking forward to what you think after your first ride. If I hear anything else I'll post it here,
Mole


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

MRMOLE said:


> Yes but the only thing he confirmed was that the 2020 lights come with a different wireless remote (and that the older remotes are no longer available so your SOL if you need one of those). Since you noticed that your light does step down that means no change in the thermal protection method which only leaves the differing impression of the beam width unanswered. Tough to make an accurate judgement of beam spread without testing it on the bike so looking forward to what you think after your first ride. If I hear anything else I'll post it here,
> Mole


Awesome. Thank you for all your input and assistance. Much appreciated.

And yes - I will report back.

In the meantime, if you or anyone else has any recommendations for any other light combos say, sub $500 CDN, let me know and I will check them out.

Thanks again.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

First major setback. The helmet attachment seems to me to be a no-go, at least with my go-to helmet (an Oakley DRT5). Really disappointing. And my Oakley helmet does not have a native GoPo attachment either, so that option is out.

I have an old Bell Super something with a GoPro attachment (if I need one) that I will try tomorrow.

EDIT - tomorrow arrived. The helmet attachment included with the 2200 seems to work fine on my Bell. Thankfully, that's the same helmet my daughter has. Looks like I won't have to buy the separate Gemini Go-Pro attachment.









The Oakley is a definite no-go. Not sure about the TLD but my bet is that it is also a no-go.









As a side note, the heavy scratches on the Bell came during my last ride with Travis Bickle, aka Legbacon. That was one hell of a ride. RIP Jerry.


----------



## Furball the Mystery Cat (May 18, 2007)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Any feedback on Gemini lights in general? On this combo in particular?


You were smart to buy from a trusted LBS. I purchased a TITAN 4000 OLED on ebay. The remote does not work, and I am having trouble getting a replacement from Gemini lights.

First I tried buying a new battery for the remote, and the remote still did not work.

Then I had to send Gemini Lights a video proving the remote was not working. You can see the video here: 




On 08/11/2020 they said they would send me a replacement, but it never arrived.

I emailed them again on 10/07/2020, and they never replied.

I contacted them thru their website on 10/19/2020, and they never replied.

How can I contact them and get my warranty replacement that they promised to send?

Also I don't like the beam pattern. I prefer an oval beam like my old Magicshine with the wide angle lens: https://www.action-led-lights.com/collections/lenses-optics-reflectors/products/wide-angle-lens


----------



## MRMOLE (May 31, 2011)

Furball the Mystery Cat said:


> I don't like the beam pattern. I prefer an oval beam like my old Magicshine with the wide angle lens: https://www.action-led-lights.com/collections/lenses-optics-reflectors/products/wide-angle-lens[/COLOR]


Furball, I don't know what to tell you about Gemini customer service but you can do something about the beam pattern. These elliptical Gloworm optics should fit your Titan and will ovalize the beam shape. I don't think it's the same 10° vertical 30° horizontal aspect ratio (10°v/20°h would be my guess) as the 808 style wide angle lens cover but definitely an improvement. A bit pricey if you want to replace all the optics though. Action-LED-Lights also carries Gemini lights so you should be able to get a new remote from them if you don't get any where with Gemini. Action-LED-Lights has fantastic customer service so a much better option getting your Gemini products from them rather than ebay.
Mole

https://www.action-led-lights.com/collections/lenses-optics-reflectors/products/wide-angle-optic-for-gloworm-x2-xs


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Furball the Mystery Cat said:


> You were smart to buy from a trusted LBS. I purchased a TITAN 4000 OLED on ebay. The remote does not work, and I am having trouble getting a replacement from Gemini lights.
> 
> First I tried buying a new battery for the remote, and the remote still did not work.
> 
> ...


I avoid eBay like the plague for this and other reasons.

Further, I have had nothing but trouble with CS from almost everyone during COVID. The exceptions have been Mesa Boogie and Forbidden, both of which have been stellar. The whole COVID thing may be wreaking havoc on your attempts to get through to Gemini.

Have you called them? I have found emails to be largely ineffective for many during COVID. A nice respectful calm telephone call to them explaining things might be the ticket.

Once I got the helmet connection sorted, I have been liking these lights more and more. Still waiting for my new fat bikes to arrive so no trail time yet, but I did go for a little urban night time jaunt on my Unit with them.

I need to get some trail time in as soon as my bikes arrive, but so far I am very impressed. Barring some setback on the trail, I am pretty sure these lights will be keepers for me. I am really happy with them. It's tough for me to find any obvious negatives with the 2200/4000 combos. I don't think there are any.


----------



## Furball the Mystery Cat (May 18, 2007)

mtnbkrmike said:


> I have had nothing but trouble with CS from almost everyone during COVID. The exceptions have been Mesa Boogie and Forbidden, both of which have been stellar. The whole COVID thing may be wreaking havoc on your attempts to get through to Gemini.
> 
> Have you called them?


I finally got a reply from Gemini. They said:



> Apologies for the lengthy delay. We've had a number of production issues in regards to the remote but I have confirmation from our factory that your remote has been shipped.


I checked the tracking number on usps.com. I see it has been shipped. I guess we should be patient with customer service because of the COVID thing.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Ok. So the lights are killer.

Weird though - my helmet light and my daughter's helmet light shut off mysteriously while using the bar light and helmet light controlled simultaneously by the bar mounted wireless remote. This occurred shortly after we both powered up the first time. We both powered off, and then back on, and things were fine.

Not sure what that was all about, but damn - that bar bar light is BRIGHT. Blindingly bright. And we only used them in 50% mode at the brightest. Those are serious lights. Especially that Titan 4000. Holy crap!


----------



## render ranger (Aug 22, 2019)

mtnbkrmike said:


> Ok. So the lights are killer.
> 
> Weird though - my helmet light and my daughter's helmet light shut off mysteriously while using the bar light and helmet light controlled simultaneously by the bar mounted wireless remote. This occurred shortly after we both powered up the first time. We both powered off, and then back on, and things were fine.
> 
> ...


When I ran a Titan and a Olympia controlled by the same remote, they would often get out sync. Bending your helmet down towards the remote helps.

Since I moved my Titan to my helmet, I still occasionally have trouble controlling it with the remote. They are not very powerful transmitters/receivers.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Went for my first serious night ride tonight. Holy crap, was it incredible.

I wore my Oakley Prizm Trail sunglasses the entire time. We had over 3 hours left on the bar light batteries at the end of the ride. The lights were fantastic.

One issue though, that maybe one of you guys could help me with...

For both me and my daughter, when we turn on both the bar light and helmet light simultaneously via the bar mounted remote, the helmet light turns off after 30 seconds or so (with the bar light staying on). Then we power down everything, start them up again, and once again, the helmet light shuts off after about 30 seconds (with the bar light staying on). After doing this 3 or 4 times, no issue the rest of the evening.

Not sure what's up with that, but this is the second time both sets of lights have done this for me and my daughter. Bizarre. It's almost like they need some warming up or something.

Any thoughts?


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

Just wanted to report back on these lights, since we now have dozens of legit night rides in on them. 

Last Sunday we did a 5 hour ride deeeeeeep in the mountains. We have ridden 4 times since then, including today (Saturday), but last Sunday’s ride was one of the longest we have done with the lights. I believe we have well over 30 night rides in now, since first using them beginning late November. 

I had a short or loose wire where it connected to my helmet light, which was causing me all sorts of grief. I also had one of four remotes come with an almost dead battery. My LBS replaced my helmet light no questions asked, and I swapped the remote for another. 

Since then, I have had a perfect experience with these lights, including the wireless remotes on my bike and my daughter’s. 

I have not tried any other high end lights so I don’t know what I may be missing with different lenses or light colours, but I really have zero desire to explore any of this either.

These lights are 100% effective, slamming blacks on our fatties. I can ride those trails as fast at night as during the day. I actually prefer the night time vibe. These lights are BRIGHT, even at 50%. So much so that we both wear our Oakley Prizm Trail sunglasses not only in the day, but at night as well. 

As for their level of intensity (please pardon my poor terminology), all I can say is wow. Numerous times now in Fernie, other riders have approached us in awe, telling us that they saw us approaching from far away. A few have thought we were groomers. All of them have been blown away. 

We ride in Alberta and BC. Lots. I see all sorts of very serious riders at night on fatties. I have yet to see anyone with lights of equal quality. 

My daughter and I usually run these on 10% in a group, and 50% when we are alone. At 50% continuously, they last for well over 4 hours. I have noticed no detrimental effects running them in colder temps (last Sunday’s ride made it down to about 5 F). I am careful though connecting the batteries as the wires seem to get a little stiff in cold temps. 

Attachment to the bike (the Titan 4000 OLED and battery) and helmet (Duo 2200 Multisport and battery) is simple and effective. Really impressed with how well everything stays put, while slamming through sometimes pretty chunky terrain. 

My daughter likes to carry her helmet battery in her CamelBak. I prefer mine strapped to my helmet. Either way works well. 

The batteries typically take about 2-3 hours to charge. 

Fit and finish of everything is Apple quality. 

One of my best bike related purchases of late. That said, all of my bike related purchases of late have been home run balls. We live in good times as bikers.

TL; DR: These lights are expensive, and they are worth every single penny.


----------

